# Moto 360 Smartwatch



## Blake Bowden (Sep 9, 2014)

I've been using the Pebble Steel for a couple of months now but was able to get my hands on a Moto 360. So far so good! Even threw on a custom band..


----------



## dmurawsky (Sep 10, 2014)

I was really considering a 360 until I heard that the battery life is pretty terrible. What is your experience thus far?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 10, 2014)

It's not as good as my pebble steel but I can easily get a days worth which is typical for android wear.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 10, 2014)

http://gizmodo.com/moto-360-battery-life-test-so-far-not-as-bad-as-you-h-1631839974


----------



## JTM (Sep 10, 2014)

is it worth 250?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 10, 2014)

JTM said:


> is it worth 250?



Compared to the Apple Watch which starts at $350, I think so. I love the looks of the 360 but the best smartwatch out there for battery life, water resistance, notifications and support for both ios and android is the Pebble Steel.


----------



## JTM (Sep 10, 2014)

i don't really like the look of the pebble steel.    i may pull the trigger on the 360, because it looks amazing.


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 10, 2014)

Im a gshock guy myself.


----------



## Illuminatio (Sep 11, 2014)

My friend was really wanting this until he noticed the black portion that's at the bottom of the screen at all times due to the hardware design. I thought it wouldn't bother me too much, but he said that alone would keep him from getting it. Do you find it annoying at all or do you even notice it during daily use?


----------



## JTM (Sep 12, 2014)

why in the world would they put that there?  i imagine it's the camera/etc?


----------



## dmurawsky (Sep 16, 2014)

The black portion is an ambient light sensor and the driver for the screen. There was no other place to put it. Most smartwatches hid the driver in a thicker bezel, but this would have affected the entire look of the watch, so they made this choice. I don't like ti much, either, but I think I could get used to it.


----------



## Ian Niswonger (Feb 4, 2015)

I may be replying to this thread a little late, but I would recommend looking into a Moment Smartwatch. They are not yet released, but they have quite a promising outlook in my opinion. 30 days of battery life, NFC, 360° touchscreen interface and so much more. I personally pre-ordered one of these even after seeing everything else on the market..


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 4, 2015)

PlatinumWolf93 said:


> I may be replying to this thread a little late, but I would recommend looking into a Moment Smartwatch. They are not yet released, but they have quite a promising outlook in my opinion. 30 days of battery life, NFC, 360° touchscreen interface and so much more. I personally pre-ordered one of these even after seeing everything else on the market..



That looks awesome!


----------

